

Form validation with AngularJS and Rails - TheAceOfHearts
http://blog.cesarandreu.com/posts/form_validation_with_angularjs_and_rails

======
spellboots
Coincidentally I wrote almost exactly the same post for Ember today:
[http://alexspeller.com/server-side-validations-with-ember-
da...](http://alexspeller.com/server-side-validations-with-ember-data-and-ds-
errors/)

At the bottom of that post you can see that rendering the errors in rails can
actually be much simpler using respond_with

------
ramigb
It's funny that just today i added "Make activerecord errors visible" to my
todos lol, thank you.

-spelling.

